
The odd story of the law that dictates how government shutdowns work (2013) - rainbowmverse
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2013/09/the-odd-story-of-the-law-that-dictates-how-government-shutdowns-work/280047/?single_page=true
======
rainbowmverse
>> " _If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the answer might be: anything
that gratifies one 's intellectual curiosity._"

You see next to no talk of the actual law behind shutdowns, which goes all the
way back to the 1800s.

